# Morehead



## DaleP (Jul 19, 2007)

That is right, _Morehead_ Kentucky. It is a college town that has a big blues and BBQ party that I am going to today. Wives are not invited.  :P  I plan on taking pics, and blame them on my brother. It is not sanctioned but it pays pretty well and is the wildest party we attend every year. I will never miss this one!
CaveRunBlues.com


----------



## wittdog (Jul 19, 2007)

That sounds like a good time.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

Now that sounds like fun.  YES, take pics.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm all in favor of Morehead.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 19, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm all in favor of Morehead.




That rite there is funny.


----------



## DaleP (Jul 22, 2007)

What a great time we had.
3rd in Pork
2nd in Anything But "salmon"
1st in Brisket
our 1st Grand Champion trophy.  
Im tired but we are thrilled.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 23, 2007)

wow!!!!


Congrats!  How'd you do the salmon?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

~dreams of being a Grand Champion

Congrats man!!!!
  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats great. Congrats


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 23, 2007)

Way to go.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 23, 2007)

Fanflippintastic.  Did you get any pics?


----------



## DaleP (Jul 23, 2007)

We grilled the salmon with cajun spices. Good stuff. 
Got a few pics to put up this week. I did a cart wheel after we got the big trophy then commenced to get drunker then Dean Martin.


----------



## The Crazy Redneck (Jul 24, 2007)

Congrats on the wins...that drunker than Dean Martin is pretty funny...never heard that on before.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Great job Dale!!
You won Morehead! [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

This thread needs more pics of More Head
 :roll:


----------

